# Can narcissism and dp link together?



## Jonngliniak (Jun 11, 2013)

?


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I think there may be some narcissistic traits in people with dp due to lows elf esteem and only being loved conditionally...so u may be obsessed with ur looks more then u should be etc....but I'm going to have to agree with fearless here there are some big differences between ppl with dp and ppl with npd


----------



## Jonngliniak (Jun 11, 2013)

I feel like that is my personality so much. Yesterday i was wondering what it was qnd i looked and i have all the symptoms. Can that meananything


----------



## CharlieFreak (Nov 19, 2012)

Jonngliniak said:


> I feel like that is my personality so much. Yesterday i was wondering what it was qnd i looked and i have all the symptoms. Can that meananything


It means you are scaring the shit out of yourself haha a narcisistic isn't afraid of the beast they have inside of them they are just manipulative. I would try to not convince yourself that you are a narcisist that seems silly


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

Fearless said:


> A narcissist would never even think about the possibility that they do ANYTHING wrong, or they are flawed or imperfect in ANY way. The belief that they are better than others and always right is so deep in them that people we call egoist are humble guys compared to them.


You guys are confusing sociopath with narcism. A narcissist can absolutely feel bad and can think they do wrong things. Narcism is behaving in grandiose self inflated ways in an attempt to avoid the inner core which is that of low self- esteem.


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

People with narcissistic personality disorder often display snobbish, disdainful, or patronizing attitudes. For example, an individual with this disorder may complain about a clumsy waiter's "rudeness" or "stupidity" or conclude a medical evaluation with a condescending evaluation of the physician.

In laypeople terms, someone with this disorder may be described simply as a "narcissist" or as someone with "narcissism." Both of these terms generally refer to someone with narcissistic personality disorder.

Symptoms of Narcissistic Personality Disorder

In order for a person to be diagnosed with narcissistic personality disorder (NPD) they must meet five or more of the following symptoms:


*Has a grandiose sense of self-importance *(e.g., exaggerates achievements and talents, expects to be recognized as superior without commensurate achievements)
*Is preoccupied with fantasies of unlimited success, power, brilliance, beauty, or ideal love*
*Believes that he or she is "special" and unique *and can only be understood by, or should associate with, other special or high-status people (or institutions)
*Requires excessive admiration*
*Has a very strong sense of entitlement*, e.g., unreasonable expectations of especially favorable treatment or automatic compliance with his or her expectations
*Is exploitative of others*, e.g., takes advantage of others to achieve his or her own ends
*Is often envious of others *or believes that others are envious of him or her
*Regularly shows arrogant, haughty behaviors or attitudes*


----------



## Jonngliniak (Jun 11, 2013)

I always feel like i am better then everyone else. I always think i could read people like a book. Even when im around a huge group of people i want the center attention and i want them to compliment me. I like feeling like the alpha male. And when i am not complimented it actually angers me. When those people in the group talk about someone else that is not me it actually pisses me off. I dont know why but after triggering my dp. I could actually see who i really am. I Am the leader usually and if people dont follow my advice i tend to get upset i have no idea why. So i am not thinking im narcisstic, but after reading the symptoms it matches me pretty damb well.


----------



## greenman (Oct 13, 2013)

^^ I think a lot of us are narcissistic whether they think they are or not. I know I am it doesn't mean you have npd though


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Swansea said:


> You guys are confusing sociopath with narcism. A narcissist can absolutely feel bad and can think they do wrong things. Narcism is behaving in grandiose self inflated ways in an attempt to avoid the inner core which is that of low self- esteem.


This is true...that's why they can't be blamed for anything because they wud mean taking responsibility and facing the shamed self that they so wish to avoid


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Jonngliniak said:


> I always feel like i am better then everyone else. I always think i could read people like a book. Even when im around a huge group of people i want the center attention and i want them to compliment me. I like feeling like the alpha male. And when i am not complimented it actually angers me. When those people in the group talk about someone else that is not me it actually pisses me off. I dont know why but after triggering my dp. I could actually see who i really am. I Am the leader usually and if people dont follow my advice i tend to get upset i have no idea why. So i am not thinking im narcisstic, but after reading the symptoms it matches me pretty damb well.


There's actually different types over narcissism...
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/stop-walking-eggshells/201111/two-types-narcissists-pose-somewhat-different-challenges

I believe one type is outwardly narcissistic and the other is subtle and not so direct and outward


----------



## Jonngliniak (Jun 11, 2013)

So what could i do to better myself


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Well I guess this is a self esteem issue, u could also do some volunteer work ...help out in a shelter and realize that not everything is about u


----------



## Linguos (Jan 12, 2012)

"I'm so altruistic, I'm volunteering!"


----------



## Jonngliniak (Jun 11, 2013)

Yea your right i have so many underlying issues. Fuck lol


----------

